# 10 year old Bandit won't eat anything?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

I'm sorry to read about what is going on with your girl. 

Cancer is quite common in Goldens, I have lost 2 to it.
Towards the end, I was feeding whatever I could get my two to eat with my Vet's approval. 

You may want to call an E Vet to see if they have any advice or recommendations. 
Sending good thoughts for you and Bandit.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry your family and Bandit are going through this. This is the hardest part of having a dog. Its such a tough decision without a definitive diagnosis. Does doing biopsies involve surgery? Does the vet think it's most likely cancer? I think for myself, because there can be guilt after euthanasia or a lot of second guessing, I might want an answer but I also think for many people there are limits of how much you can spend on an older dog. Sorry, this isn't really helpful advice, mostly just empathy. I have made the decision twice and once it was obviously needed the second time not so clear. I can tell you are rightly focused on doing what's best for sweet Bandit.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Very sorry you are going through this. It seems odd that two vets can't come up with something definitive in terms of a diagnosis. Have you looked for a veterinary oncologist in your area? If there is one, I would get bandit there right away.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You'll need a definite diagnosis, you may want to make an appt. at a Specialty Clinic or Vet Med School. 

Here is a link for Vet Med Schools and Oncology Clinics-









Vet Colleges & Oncology Clinics


Here is a list of all the Vet Colleges In The United States University NameUniversity City(State)University Type Auburn UniversityAuburn (AL)Public California State Polytechnic University - PomonaPomona (CA)Public Colorado State UniversityFort Collins (CO)Public Cornell UniversityIthaca...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





A lot of Vet Med Schools do Clinical Trials, if you have a Vet School in your area, check their website to see if they have any trials going on.


----------



## Newmiee (May 24, 2020)

cwag said:


> I'm so sorry your family and Bandit are going through this. This is the hardest part of having a dog. Its such a tough decision without a definitive diagnosis. Does doing biopsies involve surgery? Does the vet think it's most likely cancer? I think for myself, because there can be guilt after euthanasia or a lot of second guessing, I might want an answer but I also think for many people there are limits of how much you can spend on an older dog. Sorry, this isn't really helpful advice, mostly just empathy. I have made the decision twice and once it was obviously needed the second time not so clear. I can tell you are rightly focused on doing what's best for sweet Bandit.


Thank you so much for your input! None of the three vet's that she has seen in the last three weeks, including her personal vet have given us any answers as to what the problem is. That is, and has been quite frustrating, especially having spent so much money (not complaining just venting). We are still discussing whether to have the biopsies done or not. We will probably get them done because I just don't have it in my heart to send her to heaven yet. I mean she still can walk outside with us and take rides with us, so we made that decision yesterday, we just can't do it. One unique problems right now is that when we do take her to the vet we can't go in with her because of the virus. That has been "gut-wrenching" for us. Sitting in the car hoping and praying that she is doing ok. She's never been apart from one of us with any strangers but they all said she was a good girl. Thanks again for your input and anyone else's also! I'm so happy to have found a place full of people that honestly care about others, it's really heart warming (as I'm tearing up), thank you all so much!


----------



## Newmiee (May 24, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You'll need a definite diagnosis, you may want to make an appt. at a Specialty Clinic or Vet Med School.
> 
> Here is a link for Vet Med Schools and Oncology Clinics-
> 
> ...


OMG thank you so much!!! I would have never thought of this


----------



## Newmiee (May 24, 2020)

Good news for Bandit. We did call an "E-Vet" and they gave us a suggestion that worked, at least so far, but any good news at this point we'll take it! She suggested that we put a "dab" of baby food on her paw to see if she would lick it off because most dogs don't like anything on their paws. And it worked! That sounds crazy but it really is the first sign of her eating anything for the last 3.5 days, so we are quite happy! She suggested that we do this once or twice a day and do a little more each time, gradually working up to some in a dish. She said that Bandit might have stopped eating because it was making her vomit, or nauseous..etc so she wouldn't eat because she didn't want that to happen again. I know I sound crazy because my girl ate a "dab" of baby food but it really is a great sign for us! I hope it leads to more good news and thanks again to all who care so much!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That is great! Hope it works out for you. Thanks for passing along this tip.


----------



## Newmiee (May 24, 2020)

Newmiee said:


> Hi all, my wife and I are new to the forums but grateful that we found ya'll. About a month ago our 10-year-old female Bandit started eating less and less. She went through about a week of eating grass and vomiting it up. Around the second week of her illness she began vomiting up her meals soon after eating. We took her to the ER where they did some blood work and stool samples and found nothing. The following 4-5 days she barely at anything at all so we took her to her personal vet and they did more testing. Finding nothing they told us we should have an ultrasound done. We made the appointment and had it done asap. Once again nothing was found, now they are saying we should probably have biopsy's done. At this point it's been three weeks where she won't eat. At first she would eat if we hand fed her chicken, but nothing else. She's drinking a lot of water and urinating regularly. Both vets have given us drugs to try and we have been forcing them down her throat. The past 4 days she hasn't eaten any food at all and we are freaking out. She barely has enough energy to get up to pee. We've been trying to take her for car rides and hold her to comfort her, we don't know what else to do. We've already put quite a bit of money into this illness and sadly, we are thinking about her quality of life at this point and what's best for her and not us. We don't want to make the decision to end her life just yet but we have been discussing it, unfortunately. So while researching the web I came across this site and am reaching out in desperation for any input from experienced retriever owners. I've read that cancer is quite common in this breed. Of course we are hoping it isn't cancer but the signs seem to be leading in that direction. I just can't stand to watch her like this day in and day out anymore. So if anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated, thank you.





Newmiee said:


> Hi all, my wife and I are new to the forums but grateful that we found ya'll. About a month ago our 10-year-old female Bandit started eating less and less. She went through about a week of eating grass and vomiting it up. Around the second week of her illness she began vomiting up her meals soon after eating. We took her to the ER where they did some blood work and stool samples and found nothing. The following 4-5 days she barely at anything at all so we took her to her personal vet and they did more testing. Finding nothing they told us we should have an ultrasound done. We made the appointment and had it done asap. Once again nothing was found, now they are saying we should probably have biopsy's done. At this point it's been three weeks where she won't eat. At first she would eat if we hand fed her chicken, but nothing else. She's drinking a lot of water and urinating regularly. Both vets have given us drugs to try and we have been forcing them down her throat. The past 4 days she hasn't eaten any food at all and we are freaking out. She barely has enough energy to get up to pee. We've been trying to take her for car rides and hold her to comfort her, we don't know what else to do. We've already put quite a bit of money into this illness and sadly, we are thinking about her quality of life at this point and what's best for her and not us. We don't want to make the decision to end her life just yet but we have been discussing it, unfortunately. So while researching the web I came across this site and am reaching out in desperation for any input from experienced retriever owners. I've read that cancer is quite common in this breed. Of course we are hoping it isn't cancer but the signs seem to be leading in that direction. I just can't stand to watch her like this day in and day out anymore. So if anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Newmiee (May 24, 2020)

Hi all, I'm very sorry to have to report that our baby girl Bandit has returned to heaven. We tried everything within our means to keep her with us but we think God wanted his Angel back and his power is much stronger than hours. This was undoubtably the hardest decision we have ever had to make. But she was so sick and week it broke our hearts to see her in so much pain. She had not eaten anything in the last 10 days and my wife and I made the decision. We held her tight and kissed her as she passed. So thankful for finding a vet that would allow us to be with her at that moment, if not I don't think we could have ... Thank you all for your kind words, I'm crying again and this is very hard to write.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness, so very sad to hear. Glad in these difficult times you were able to be with her.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this. We understand how painful it is to lose a family member like this. You took the most loving option available so think on happy memories and try not to dwell on the last moments and weeks.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Everyone on this forum understands the heartache. Remember all the good times and happy days that your girl brought to you and the wonderful life you gave her. It's always the hardest decision but sometimes it's just the right thing to do.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i'm so sorry for your loss ): please take care. she's now pain free at the rainbow bridge


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

So sorry to hear


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bandit, my thoughts are with you.


----------

